# New Addition to The Family



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

Pure bred American Lab, his name is Murphy. The couple that owned him divorced and the wife ended up with two dogs, but, only wanted one. So we got him for free. He is 15 months old, super smart and friendly. My 3 1/2 year old twins love him!


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Pure bred American Lab, his name is Murphy. The couple that owned him divorced and the wife ended up with two dogs, but, only wanted one. So we got him for free. He is 15 months old, super smart and friendly. My 3 1/2 year old twins love him!


Congrats! What's with the demon eyes, LOL...:smt082 Don't you just love digital cameras?


----------



## imager67 (Dec 2, 2009)

Great addition.


----------



## zetti1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Great looking dog. Our lab is 15 years old and has more gray hair than black!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Gorgeous dog! Enjoy the new companion! :smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Looks good! And you can't beat the price! :smt023


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Murphy's a pretty dog.

I have a black lab just like yours.

Great dogs.

:smt1099


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

The worst stages of puppyhood are over.....Great Score!
I like the name too....He looks like a Murphy.
Boy I sure love dogs but I'm done for awhile. I do miss my fuzzy friend though!


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Nice dog, I've always been fond of Labs. And I agree with gmaske, he looks like a Murphy. :mrgreen:

KG


----------



## yzfrider (Jan 17, 2010)

We informally rescued ours. Previous owner was something less than human. Congrats, labs are great.


----------



## New Shooter (Feb 25, 2010)

*New Addition*

Congrats on the new addition. I am sure he will have you trained in no time. We have a 7 year old yellow lab who owns the wife and I.


----------



## BearValley (May 25, 2009)

Kinda late to the party but it's an important topic!

He looks like a good boy! My wife had a black lab when we married - she "rescued" Duke from her sister & brother-in-law. He was just a little bit stubborn (if you caught him with his head in the trash can, he would keep on going until you physically pulled him out of it, LOL) but otherwise a great dog.

He only lived until he was 18 years old though. Seriously. 

Now we have uh...FOUR golden retrievers. :anim_lol:

.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BearValley said:


> Now we have uh...FOUR golden retrievers. :anim_lol:


FOUR?!?! That's a whole lotta fur. My one Golden enough. :mrgreen:


----------



## BearValley (May 25, 2009)

Todd said:


> FOUR?!?! That's a whole lotta fur. My one Golden enough. :mrgreen:


Yeah, it's a lot of hair and four is _plenty_ but they are a heck of a lot of fun - most of the time.


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

What a good looking dog, man I wish I had a nice dog...


----------



## Kano (Mar 8, 2009)

Cool dog..Enjoy ..


----------

